# Wondering about being a professional makeup artist?



## xmoonlightx (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm still pretty young, eventually I want to be a makeup artist. My goal is to go to makeup school when a graduate to either Tronto or Vancover because of the ncie makeup schools there. What I want to know is what I should be doing to learn and all even while I'm still in school. I am taking cosmotology this year in school and stage makeup next.

What should I be doing? Should I practice on friends and family, should I take pictures and keep them? Maybe start posting my makeup looks i=on the forums and youtubes for critism?

Also what techniques should I try and master?
Cutting the crease
outer V etc?

Also if I was to work at mac when I turn 18 what is the whole process. Do I fill out a application and then they call me back for just a inteview. What should I bring? Should I be ready for doing a makeup look there, or do they ask everyone? What kind of looks do they ask of you? XD Sorry for the questions I'm just really passionate about makeup.


----------



## KimP827 (Jan 16, 2010)

Practice on yourself 1st, once you feel comfortable practice on friends and family. Make sure you take before and after pictures.  Ask a professional makeup artist if you can shadow/intern for them unpaid.  You'll gain a lot of experience that way.  Start a blog


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jan 16, 2010)

Ren just did a whole series of entries in her blog about this subject. This is just the tips section. HTH's! 
Makeup By RenRen: Tips for Aspiring Makeup Artists


----------



## bubbas454 (Jan 18, 2010)

I personally would say practice watch some of the brilliant youtube videos on www.fashionface.tv they also have a whole section about becoming an mua.


----------



## MUByMelissaLyn (Feb 7, 2010)

These are all great suggestions, but I'm going to go a different direction with this. 

Being a brilliant makeup artist a lot of the time is not just about the makeup application, but about the fundemental understanding about SKIN, how skin works and cosmetic chemistry/ingredients. 

I'm probably a bit different than most, but I'm passionate about skin and esthetics. I have clients who will follow me anywhere because I can flip over any box, look at the ingredients and tell them exactly what's in it. 

Cosmetology school only usually briefly touches on skin physiology and rarely gets into cosmetic chemistry (cosmetic ingredients) at all. 

You will run into situations where you will have to know a bit about cosmetic ingredients so you avoid the potential of your client having a serious reaction. 

If someone tells you they have celiac disease, would you know what ingredients to look for (especially in lip products) to stay away from to ensure that your client doesn't get ill? Would you even know to ask?

If someone is a strict vegan, would you know how to identify animal by products in the ingredients list (its not always as obvious as you think)?


Those are just two examples, but there are more. 

The BEST thing you could do for yourself is to buy the Milady Cosmetic Ingredients Dictionary (there is a new 3rd edition that came out in June). Read it cover to cover. Actually READ the dictionary. Practice looking at ingredients labels and figuring out what the ingredients are. 

My understanding of cosmetic chemistry and skin physiology has greatly helped me as a makeup artist.


----------

